# Lizardmen, the dos and don'ts.



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Oi-o guys, I'm just starting to break my teeth on fantasy after playing 40k for a bit. I've decided to go with Lizardmen and want to be competitive at my local game shop. Any tips for a noob?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Moved to Warhammer Tactics


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

The only real piece of advice I have for lizardmen is what ever you do is avoid pit of shades from being cast on your models that low initiative is a huge killer. And abuse the magic phase because you can.


----------

